# Knit night in Paris, France



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello everyone!
Next week, on october 17th, we're hosting at our yarn shop Caf'e Tricot Studio, a special Knit night with a concert of Elise Archambault, Soprano, and her string quartet.
I don't know if there are many people living nearby on this forum, but who knows, if you're visiting Paris, it's the perfect occasion to come and join us!
we ask for a fee of 15 including concert+snack+drink, you just need to bring your knitting project!

we are hosting monthly knit nights, not always with an accompanying concert, so a visit in Paris at some other time may include a visit to our knit night


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

Wow, what a cool thing to do! Alas, I will not be able to join you, way too far away. Just wondering what differences there in your yarns and those found here?


----------



## Irene858 (Sep 22, 2013)

Paris in the fall, too far for me but would love to attend.


----------



## dalli (Apr 4, 2011)

Sounds great, hope to be in Paris next year, hope you have an evening then.


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

i don't know which yarns you have in your area, the ones we have are italian yarns: their strong points is the great range of colors available (up to 60 in one product), the quality of the yarn (a lot of soft merino wool), and also that we design our own patterns, which helps with choosing the yarn!
i don't know where you are, but in France it's quite unusual to have all that in one place...


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

dalli said:


> Sounds great, hope to be in Paris next year, hope you have an evening then.


hope so too!! :wink: 
we'll talk about it then!


----------



## Nittin Pearl (Jul 28, 2013)

cafetricotstudio said:


> i don't know which yarns you have in your area, the ones we have are italian yarns: their strong points is the great range of colors available (up to 60 in one product), the quality of the yarn (a lot of soft merino wool), and also that we design our own patterns, which helps with choosing the yarn!
> i don't know where you are, but in France it's quite unusual to have all that in one place...


Yes, the color range is remarkable. We don't usually have that here. Would love to visit your shop, and Paris, whatever the season. Sigh...one can dream.


----------



## Knitnewbie (Mar 8, 2011)

:!: ah, I see yarn shops are the same all over! This sounds exciting! Wish I could join you, but planned to attend a Girl's Night Out health fair here. Have fun!


----------



## Judylovesoscar (Jan 12, 2013)

I will be in Paris mid and late November, leaving early December. Your picture of your yarn shop looks great. I have no yarn shops near me here. I will try and drop in if I can find you and my husband can be convinced.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I wish I could join you! I hope it goes well.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

awesome to all thank you


----------



## kwright (Mar 16, 2012)

Have a wonderful time!!!


----------



## Judylovesoscar (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks TinaOR and kwright. This is a long awaited holiday. We are really looking forward to seeing a small part of Europe.


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Love love Paris and so does my HH. One day I'll make it back and will pop in. Have a lovely evening


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

The last time I was in Paris was 1969, but the memories remain fresh. Wish I could just stop by your shop as easily (and cheaply) as I get to my local yarn shop.
It's just lovely to imagine knit night there.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Love Paris! Wish i were closer.

Wishing you great success with knit night and the concert. Lovely shop


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

I love your beautiful city and wish I could be there for this. The space looks so inviting! I was just in Paris last May and wish I had looked up and found your shop. Won't miss it next time! Have a wonderful event!


----------



## Ruth Ray (Dec 31, 2012)

I remember this:
My friends and I headed down the Champs Elysee after seeing the Monet paintings. It was beginning to turn to evening and suddenly lights came on and Lalique fountains started shooting up streams of water near the chestnut trees. I suddenly realized I had my period and asked in my limited french where there would be a pharmacy. I was pointed to further down the avenue.
Suddenly saw a big sign that said "La Farmacia" (not sure I have the spelling right, but clearly it was a drug store).
Went into a place that seemed like a combo of Hollywood and Las Vegas designing a pharmacy! Not only did they sell EVERYTHING (including Kotex), they had a small cafe where you could get a burger with champagne.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

What a wonderful idea. Wish I could be there. I'll be in eastern Europe (Prague) four days later. I suggest you post notice of future such happenings as soon as they are planned. Maybe more of us foreigners could work out attending then. Hope you have a great turnout.
Ellie


----------



## Judylovesoscar (Jan 12, 2013)

I will be staying in Montparnasse. Is it difficult to reach your shop from there? I've been told that getting around Paris is not that difficult, not like here in Sydney. We intend to do lots of walking to see the sites and keep us warm. If you have anything special happening in November or early December I would love to know and hopefully fit it in to our schedule.


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Judylovesoscar said:


> I will be staying in Montparnasse. Is it difficult to reach your shop from there? I've been told that getting around Paris is not that difficult, not like here in Sydney. We intend to do lots of walking to see the sites and keep us warm. If you have anything special happening in November or early December I would love to know and hopefully fit it in to our schedule.


Paris Metro is one of the easiest subway systems I have ever used


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Judylovesoscar said:


> I will be in Paris mid and late November, leaving early December. Your picture of your yarn shop looks great. I have no yarn shops near me here. I will try and drop in if I can find you and my husband can be convinced.


oh that would be great! you can try to bribe your husband by telling him we offer coffee or tea to the patient spouses! :wink:


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

aljellie said:


> I suggest you post notice of future such happenings as soon as they are planned.


good idea! i'll do that!


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

Judylovesoscar said:


> I will be staying in Montparnasse. Is it difficult to reach your shop from there? I've been told that getting around Paris is not that difficult, not like here in Sydney. We intend to do lots of walking to see the sites and keep us warm. If you have anything special happening in November or early December I would love to know and hopefully fit it in to our schedule.


As Sherry says, it is quite easy to travel in the metro, you'll only need to take one connection to go from Montparnasse to our shop (line 4, then line 11), the connection isn't the easiest one, so maybe you can take advantage of the trip to visit the _hôtel de ville_ and surroundings, or even _Notre-Dame_ thus avoiding the dreaded _châtelet_ connection (lots of corridors to walk). (do i sound like a tour operator or what? :roll: )
we have another knit night on the 14th of november, but maybe that's too early for you? anyway, knit night or not, you're welcome to come, visit the shop and hang out.


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

and thanks everyone for your nice comments! Paris is indeed a lovely city, i feel very lucky to be here.


----------



## Judylovesoscar (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry I haven't replied. Life took over from relaxation lately. We will be in Paris on 14th November, leaving early the next morning by train to Austria. I will try and visit your shop then or if not, when we return for a further week in Paris from the 27th. We are so looking forward to our holiday.


----------



## cafetricotstudio (Sep 26, 2013)

no worries with the late reply, life happens, and i haven't been around much either :XD: 
hope you can make it to our little shop! enjoy your vacation!


----------

